
Women in Tech and the Hoodie Archetype: A Reading List - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/women-in-tech-the-hoodie-archetype-a-reading-list-382610c2d93a#.792ab24gg
======
mzw_mzw
Please don't post articles which advocate gender discrimination on HN.

~~~
DinahDavis
I find it interesting that you feel this advocates gender discrimination. I am
opening a dialog that women in tech feel that other women are harsher on them
then men. The article was started by a woman. Bias towards women in tech does
not only come from men. It comes from women too. We need to discuss all the
angles it comes from to remove the bias.

~~~
mzw_mzw
"Thoughts from an office full of hoodie-wearing white guys" was probably a
super-bad way of stating the article's subheading, then. If it's perfectly
fine that the office is full of hoodie-wearing white guys, then why make a big
deal out of their presence?

